# New Penn Clash Spinning Reel



## ksong

I have a privilege to test new Penn Clash 6000.
The best way to evaluate a reel or rod is to test beyond its limit. 
I re-spool the reel with heavier line to test the reel on heavy drag. 
The 6000 is good for inshore, but the first species for testing will be tuna on 25 lb drag. Stay tuned...


----------



## hector200

Nice reel


----------



## ksong

I compared the 6000 with my Shimano Saragosa 8000.
In fact, sizes are similar, but the 6000 is lighter ( 20.7 oz vs 22 oz) and has more line capacity.
The 6000 holds 335 yards of 50 lb braid while Saragosa 8000 holds 265 yards of 50 lb braid.


----------



## nook

that looks like an upgraded Penn conflict to me...


----------



## texasislandboy

Cool when do they come out? I just ordered a 8500 spinfisher V for casting to tarpon and sharks


----------



## NaClH2O

texasislandboy said:


> Cool when do they come out? I just ordered a 8500 spinfisher V for casting to tarpon and sharks


I think October, if I remember right.


----------



## texasislandboy

NaClH2O said:


> I think October, if I remember right.


Cool hope to have this spinfisher wore out by then.


----------



## ksong

1st test yesterday.
I matched the reel with Black Hole Magic Eye 571.


----------



## nook

what was the test about ?


----------



## nook

Any news on the reel ?


----------



## taylor.fuentez

What type of line is that? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nook

Spider wire blue camo ( Penn sis company )


----------

